# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  S American urban housing NGO

## travelworld

I am looking for a starting point to look for a specific type of NGO. I am part studying third world urban housing this year but in June/July wish to go away for a few months and further this on a practical level. I wish to do this in Paraguay, Bolivia or Brazil (Uruguay also but  I know this is unlikely). ANY help would be immensely appreciated this is very important to me and I'm getting nowhere googling.

Cheers,


Martin

----------

